# My 1st reptile!



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm picking up my 1st reptile on thursday  , a 3 month old hypo leopard gecko I have handeled the little guy he's great and i can't wait! He seems very healthy with all 20 toes, a plump tail and he's very alert to food and people! The only reason i havn't got him yet is that i havn't got the viv yet, the store is ordering it in for thursday! Sorry guys, just had to express my excitment  !

Thx

Matt W


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice one matt, I have 2 leo's myself. Great lil lizards!


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

hi,

Hehe, yer, I can't wait to go pick him up, I can't sleep I'm so excited!

thx

matt


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2005)

great matt! I have a hypo myself, and they are great lil things, the babies are the cutest  When you get him, keep us updated with some pix.

Good luck with that one,

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

yeh id like to see some pics


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 6, 2005)

I like when Leopard geckos wag their tail when they're hunting and about to pounce


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah, thats a hilarity, when they are mating as well, their tails go vertically in the air. It really is amusing!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

hehe, I'll get a little diary post going as soon as i can and get some pics on the site and keep you updated with his progress every now and then!

Thx

Matt


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

i love it also when they wag their tails, so amusing


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 6, 2005)

Also the docile nature most of them get as long as you handle them nicely... Tokay geckos on the other hand, that's a whole other story, not just 'on the other hand', but often attatched to it :twisted:


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2005)

dam they are nasty. Even scarier than my mom....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Matt W (Aug 11, 2005)

HE'S HERE!    Will get some piccys up once he has settled in!

Thx

Matt

P.S.:Not sure if it's a male or female, he/she is only 3 months old, so can't tell yet.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats Matt, have fun with the lil guy!


----------



## Matt W (Aug 11, 2005)

Thx m8!

Thx

Matt


----------

